# Chello (1MBit) + GENTOO_MIRRORS

## misterLu

WItam!

Ktos moze polecic mi jakies GENTOO_MIRRORS z ktorymi jest szybkie polaczenie?

Dopoki mialem Neostrade, to korzystalem z niemieckich mirrorow i czesto wykorzystywalem cale pasmo podczas emerge. Teraz jak mam Chello, to czego nie ustawie, to 2KB/s nie przekraczam.

Dzieki

----------

## Poe

osobiscie korzystam z  moich ulubionych ftp'ów

ftp://ftp.du.se/pub/os/gentoo/

ftp://mirror.aiya.ru/pub/gentoo/

ftp://ftp.belnet.be/mirror/rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo/

ale tak mysle, ze moze to jest kwestia Twojego neta.. ja wiem.. nalozenie ograniczenia na porty rsyncowskie [osobiscie w mojej sieci musialem prosic o otwarcie portow na rsynca]

greetz

----------

## qermit

Mam chello i kożystam z gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl jako mirror, a rsync to jakiś rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage. Łącze mogę sobie całe zapchać(2Mbit)

----------

## misterLu

dzieki!

Chyba z portami jest OK (jak to sprawdzic?) . Teraz mam 10-35 KB. Zawsze to kilka razy szybciej, ale chyba z 70KB juz nic nie bedzie.

----------

## arsen

chcesz sobie wybrać najlepszy mirror ? nie ma lepszej metody jak:

```

emerge mirrorselect

```

szczególy w dokumentacji programu jak i w handbooku

----------

## kranked

No właśnie co do mirrorselect to ja miałem takie:

ftp://vlaai.snt.ipv6.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/

ftp://ftp6.uni-erlangen.de/pub/mirrors/gentoo

ftp://ftp.ipv6.uni-muenster.de/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo

http://vlaai.snt.ipv6.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo/

Takie mi wybrało w czasie instalacji i nie są najlepsze bo z pierwszymi dwoma nie dało się połączyć

----------

## qermit

co do mirrorselecta to mam pewne wątpliwości bo jeszcze nigdy nie wybrał mi najszybszych serweów, chyba że dodałem mu opcje testowania ściągania pakietów po 100k(czy jakoś tak) - ale to trwało 30 min.

PS nie śmiejcie się, ale mam "router" na win98 bo rodzice nie chcą się przekonać, może to wina łłaśnie tego "routera"

----------

## Raku

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Mam chello i kożystam z gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl jako mirror, a rsync to jakiś rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage. Łącze mogę sobie całe zapchać(2Mbit)

 

gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl oferuje też rsync portage.

wpięty jest w port 100Mbit z wyjściem na świat 155Mbit.

Mi działał z pełną prędkością (100kB/s na DSL 1Mbit z TPSA, teraz 16kB/s z kablówki 128kbit)

----------

## qermit

 *qermit wrote:*   

> Mam chello i kożystam z gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl jako mirror, a rsync to jakiś rsync.de.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage. Łącze mogę sobie całe zapchać(2Mbit)

 

Sory za wielbłąda, ale pomimo walki z moją dysleksą nadal je robię. Dzięki raku.

----------

## Raku

hehe - nie ma sprawy  :Wink: 

taką mam małą uwagę odnośnie mirrora gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl - gdybyście mieli jakieś krytyczne uwago co do jego działania - dajcie znać (na forum, PW, mail - podany w czasie działania synchroznizacji). Serwer ostatnio jest coraz bardziej dociążony i chciałbym wiedzieć, czy ma to jakis wpływ na działanie mirrora.

----------

## SzczechoO

to ja tez jeszcze dorzuce swojego:

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.po.opole.pl"
```

lub

```
GENTOO_MIRRORS="ftp://gentoo.po.opole.pl"
```

i

```
SYNC="rsync://gentoo.po.opole.pl/gentoo-portage"
```

Serwer zarówno źródeł jak i drzewa portage synchronizowany jest zgodnie z guidelines, chociaż jeszcze nei został wciągnięty na oficjalną listę (zgłoszenia zostały poczynione).

Maszynka to 2 x xeon 1GHz, 1 GB RAM wpięty w 100mbit do sieci PIONIER.

Uwagi również mile widziane, adres pojawi sie przy emerge sync.

----------

## smyqlek

szybki rsync [ przynajmniej dla mnie ]

rsync://ftp.lama.net.pl/gentoo-portage

tylko bez mirrora [ jak na razie ]

----------

## nmap

Mi zdecydowanie najlepeij w polsce na róznego rodzaju łaczach smiga ten i  z niego kozystam :

http://gentoo.prz.rzeszow.pl

----------

## misterLu

dzięki za pomoc!

Odpaliłem mirrorselect -Da i znalazł mi 3 razy ten sam mirror: "http://mirror.switch.ch/mirror/gentoo/". Rano szło ~20KB/s, teraz dochodzi do 200 KB/s.

A tak przy okazji to migrowałem na Chello z Neostrady. Różnica jest pod każdym względem:

Zamówiłem chello przez telefon, a pani mi mówi: najwcześniej monterzy mogą przyjść jutr rano  :Smile:  I byli!

A w TPSA bez zmian: dziś neo (u rodziców) przestało działać bez przyczyny, przynajmniej żaden z 4 konsultantów na infolinii, ani ich przełożeni nie umieli mi

niczego wyjaśnić. Kazali czekać do poniedziałku i próbować ponownego logowania. Dobrego słowa nie mogę o TPSA powiedzieć.

pozdrawiam.

----------

## _troll_

Chello:

- zajebista obsluga

- maksymalna ilosc transferu XX GB (zalezy od typu polaczenia) - zwykle konczy sie pod 2och tygodniach (gdy ktos WYKORZYSTUJE to polaczneie  :Wink:  )

- mozna podlaczyc jeden komp (chyba, ze wezme najmocniejsza opcje - wowczas do 3ech)

Neostrada:

- beznadziejna obsluga

- masa problemow papierkowych i z wlasna firma

- bez limitu transferu (stara neostrada!!!)

- bez limitu kompow (na lokal)

W mojej sytuacji Chello jest bez szans... ogolnie to 4ery kompy sa podlaczone, weic ew. wchodzi w gre astercity... Ble! Ja chce Netie!

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## qermit

Co do chello to oni chyba olewają to ile jest kompów w twojej sieci - narazie mój kumpel testuje więc cicho sza. a co do tego ograniczenia w ściąganiu to mi to nie przeszkadza - w tamtym miesiącu nawet polowy nie osiągnąłem  :Sad: 

----------

## milu

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Neostrada:
> 
> - beznadziejna obsluga
> ...

 

Ciekawe czemu chcesz Netie?? :Twisted Evil: 

+ swietna obsluga

+ bez limitu transferu

+ bez limitu kompow na lokal

+ mala awaryjnosc(z doswiadczenia)

- brak konta email i miejsca na website

- tylko dwie opcje - 640/160 i 128/64

[EDIT]

+publiczny IP

+oczywiście wszystkie porty otwarte w obie strony

[/EDIT]

Nie mam co narzekac - to co najwazniejsze - DZIALA  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## misterLu

a porty?

Neo ma ten plus, że udostępnia wszystkie. Jak korzystałem, to miałem serwer www, ssh i pocztowy. 

A w chello tego już nie ma.

W Neo jest też błękitna linia, dzwoniąc na nią klika razy ma się wrażenie , że dzwoni się do kilku różnych firm, bo za każdym razem mówią co innego. 

W Chello za to jest punkt na Żytniej. Załatwić wszystko można, panie są miłe i się starają (skutecznie), ale czas oczekiwania w kolejce to tragedia!! Ostatnio półtorej godziny tam spędziłem.

----------

## qermit

Ze co w chello nie ma wszystkich portów udostępnianych????

Ja kożystam z ssh i www i ftp czyli - błędne informacje

poza tym to ip zmienia ci się raz na 2 tygodnie

----------

## rane

Moje mirrory:

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://gentoo.zie.pg.gda.pl http://pandemonium.tiscali.de/pub/gentoo/ ftp://ftp.snt.utwente.nl/pub/os/linux/gentoo"

Co do chello: 2mbit za półtorej stówy z limitem 25GB to chyba niezły biznes, naprawdę ciężko pobrać tyle danych - no ale jeśli ktoś zasuwa całym łączem warezy to może mu nie starczyć, wtedy mu przyblokują do prędkości modemowej do końca miesiąca, a od 1 znów będzie ok. Dla mnie uczciwa postawa.

Co do blokad: Kiedyś były jakieś cuda, port 80 był zablokowany itd, teraz już to znieśli, mamy pełną opcję z zew. IP. A jeśli chodzi o to IP to jest zmienne tylko teoretycznie, mi od pół roku z okładem nie zmienili, no i zawsze jest no-ip.com jak już ktoś musi ;] A co do podłączania kilku kompów: jak sobie postawicie w domu ładny NAT to jakim cudem mogą wykryć, że coś jest nie tak nie przychodząc do Was i nie zaglądając pod biurko? :]

Podsumowując: polecam wszystkim zmęczonym neostradą ;]

----------

## misterLu

Dobrze wiedzieć, ze nie blokują żadnych portów. 

Ja zamiast no-ip.com używałem sitelutions.com.

 *Quote:*   

> Podsumowując: polecam wszystkim zmęczonym neostradą ;]

 

Ale na wsi, skąd pochodze, nie ma chello i moim starym zostaje tylko neostrada.

PS: a ktoś rozdziela chello? albo ktoś słyszał o wykryciu przez nich takiego 'oszustwa'?

W sumie to pytanie do gurów linuxowo-sieciowych: Czy oni mają szansę wykryć rozdzielenie łącza za pomocą maskarady?

pozdrawiam

----------

## nelchael

 *misterLu wrote:*   

> W sumie to pytanie do gurów linuxowo-sieciowych: Czy oni mają szansę wykryć rozdzielenie łącza za pomocą maskarady?

 

Mozna - przez analize pakietu, tyle ze jest to nielegalne.

----------

## misterLu

 *nelchael wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mozna - przez analize pakietu, tyle ze jest to nielegalne.

 

Chcesz przez to powiedzieć, że nie mają prawa sprawdzać moich pakietów? 

To było by bez sensu: zabronić czegoś, czego nie można sprawdzić.

----------

## _troll_

 *misterLu wrote:*   

>  *nelchael wrote:*   Mozna - przez analize pakietu, tyle ze jest to nielegalne. 
> 
> Chcesz przez to powiedzieć, że nie mają prawa sprawdzać moich pakietów? 
> 
> To było by bez sensu: zabronić czegoś, czego nie można sprawdzić.

 

Aby to srpwadzic musieliby Ci zrobic nasluch na portach i badanie pakietow -> to tak jakby Ci tepsa sprawdzala rozmowy i podsluchiwala co robisz  :Smile:  Nawet jesli to robia to nie moga tego wykorzystac.

Co do ukrycia:

- podmieniamy TTL'a (na o jedne wyzszy najczesciej dla typowych sieci domowych  :Very Happy:  )

- nie uzywamy zbyt duzej liczby portow -> wowczas jest to bardzo ciekawe co robimy, kiedy np. jeden komputer niby dziala, a wyglada jakby uzywalo netu kilkanascie osob  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam,

Przemek

----------

## rane

Nareszcie jakiś ciekawy temat ;]

Zastanawia mnie to co napisał troll o portach:

W jaki sposób to jest podejrzane? Przecież mogę dać konta kolegom po  SSH i pozwolić im na stawianie sesji IRC, kompilowanie paczek, czytanie newsów czy robienie setek innych rzeczy. Kompa używa wtedy wiele osób i ma sporo otwartych portów - co w tym niezwykłego z punktu widzenia administratora sieci, który przecież nie zabrania takiej działalności?

----------

## JarekG

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> Co do ukrycia:
> 
> - podmieniamy TTL'a (na o jedne wyzszy najczesciej dla typowych sieci domowych  )

 

Jesli ktos nie przestawi TTLa to jest to do wykrycia bardzo latwo i legalnie. Ustawia sie serwer, ktory myslimy ze dzieli lacze jako brame domyslna w tabeli routingu i konfigurujemy jakas zmyslona siec, dla ktorej dany komputer bedzie routerem, po czym pingujemy jakis adres IP z tej sieci i jesli wykarze, ze komputer odpowiada to znaczy ze komputer ustawiony jako brama domyslna ma uruchomiony routing. 

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> - nie uzywamy zbyt duzej liczby portow -> wowczas jest to bardzo ciekawe co robimy, kiedy np. jeden komputer niby dziala, a wyglada jakby uzywalo netu kilkanascie osob 

 

Wole mechanizm portsentry, ktory bardzo ladnie dziala. Co bys powiedzial gdy na probe przeskanowania komputera nmapem otrzymalbys taka odpowiedz ? (patrz nizej)

Unexpected ICMP type/code 3/0 unreachable packet:

Here it is:

3  0  81 CC   0  0  0  0    45 0  0  1C   83 C  0  0

3B 11 78 12   C0 A8 1  FE   C0 A8 1  64   EB 7D 1  3B

0  8  8E 72

Unexpected ICMP type/code 3/0 unreachable packet:

Here it is:

3  0  81 CC   0  0  0  0    45 0  0  1C   EF A4 0  0

2F 11 17 7A   C0 A8 1  FE   C0 A8 1  64   EB 7D 5  CC

0  8  89 E1

Unexpected ICMP type/code 3/0 unreachable packet:

Here it is:

3  0  81 CC   0  0  0  0    45 0  0  1C   A9 D4 0  0

32 11 5A 4A   C0 A8 1  FE   C0 A8 1  64   EB 7D 1  D2

0  8  8D DB

Bardzo mi sie pdooba ten mechanizm  :Smile: . Na pewno mozna uzyc jeszcze wiele wiecej opcji, ale ta jest bardzo fajna  :Very Happy: .

 *_troll_ wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Pozdrawiam,
> 
> Przemek

 

----------

## m@niac!

to czy dawanie dostepu przez ssh jest legalne, jest regulowane przez umowe jaka sie podpisuje.

co do mozliwosci wykrycia, czy rozdzielamy lacze, jest wiele sposobow.

zaczynajac od wspomnianego TTL, przez rowniez wspomniana analize pakietow (timestamp, passive fingerprinting), cholernie klopotliwe ale dzialajace monitorowanie calego ruchu tcp/ip, obserwacja uzywanych przegladarek, otwartych sesji instant messengerow, az po wlamanie sie na router i sprawdzenie co tak naprawde sie dzieje.

----------

## galimedes

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> to czy dawanie dostepu przez ssh jest legalne, jest regulowane przez umowe jaka sie podpisuje.
> 
> co do mozliwosci wykrycia, czy rozdzielamy lacze, jest wiele sposobow.
> 
> zaczynajac od wspomnianego TTL, przez rowniez wspomniana analize pakietow (timestamp, passive fingerprinting), cholernie klopotliwe ale dzialajace monitorowanie calego ruchu tcp/ip, obserwacja uzywanych przegladarek, otwartych sesji instant messengerow, az po wlamanie sie na router i sprawdzenie co tak naprawde sie dzieje.

 

To wszystko nie daje pewności a włamanie jest ścigane z Kodeksu Karnego o naruszeniu prywatności i ustawa o ochronie informacji elektronicznej (i osobiście nie polecam ponieważ nie wiesz na kogo się natkniesz, przez to ja zmieniłem sieć ponieważ admin nie mógł skanować mi kompa miałem od zaj**** regułek uniemożliwiających skanowanie więc debil próbował exploitów), analiza pakietów trwa za długo i też nie jest do końca legalne. Odnośnie przeglądarek już sama opera może przedstawiać się jako ie mozilla czy każda inna, IM nie wiarygodne w tej chwili korzystam z jabbera gg MSN ICQ i jak to skontrolujesz jak ktoś jest wystarczająco dobry to zawsze znajdzie sposób na ukrycie sieci.

Po za tym zamiast szukać takiego usera lepiej jest ograniczyć pasmo i mieć święty spokój  :Wink: 

Pozdrawiam

----------

## m@niac!

patrzac w ten sposob to nie znajdziesz ani jednej w 100% skutecznej metody, bo mozna spreparowac dowolne polaczenie, paczke danych itd ale to nie ma sensu. temat byl o mozliwosciach wykrycia nielegalnego podzialu lacza. kazda z opisanych przeze mnie metod jest powszechnie stosowana, nie daja one pewnosci, ale podejrzenie. a jak jest podejrzenie to wtedy firma wysyla "serwisanta" ktory robi rozpoznanie, wtedy pewnosc jest.

np na zasadzie sprawdzania ttl i fingerprintow wykryto bardzo duzo przypadkow rozdzielania sdi w szczecinie (rejon dabie)

Co do legalnosci, to trzeba najpierw przeczytac umowe zanim sie ja podpisze, bo moze sie okazac ze zgadzamy sie nawet na inwigilacje naszych rozmow na gg, wtedy zadna ustawa juz nie pomoze.

----------

## galimedes

 *m@niac! wrote:*   

> patrzac w ten sposob to nie znajdziesz ani jednej w 100% skutecznej metody, bo mozna spreparowac dowolne polaczenie, paczke danych itd ale to nie ma sensu. temat byl o mozliwosciach wykrycia nielegalnego podzialu lacza. kazda z opisanych przeze mnie metod jest powszechnie stosowana, nie daja one pewnosci, ale podejrzenie. a jak jest podejrzenie to wtedy firma wysyla "serwisanta" ktory robi rozpoznanie, wtedy pewnosc jest.
> 
> np na zasadzie sprawdzania ttl i fingerprintow wykryto bardzo duzo przypadkow rozdzielania sdi w szczecinie (rejon dabie)
> 
> Co do legalnosci, to trzeba najpierw przeczytac umowe zanim sie ja podpisze, bo moze sie okazac ze zgadzamy sie nawet na inwigilacje naszych rozmow na gg, wtedy zadna ustawa juz nie pomoze.

 

[OT] 

Wszystko ładnie ale zasadniczo jest jeden problem polega na możliwości podpięcia urządzenia wireless (ruter) gdzie nie trzeba kabli wtedy serwisant nic nie stwierdzi poza tym że ktoś ma takie urządzenie więc jak to się mówi jest klapa   :Wink: 

Jeśli chodzi o inwigilacje to taka umowa jest nie zgodna z prawem więc traci ważność (skarżymy umowę lub zgłaszamy do urzędu ochrony konkurencji i konsumenta) więc koło legalności się zamyka.  :Twisted Evil: 

[/OT] 

Pozdro

----------

## tdi

zwykly nat da sie prosto wykryc przez np poofy, w mojej sieci jest tylko jeden kolo co soebie rozdziela łącze na dwa kompy. 

poradzilem z nim sobie tak :

-najpierw do abusers

jak zadzwonil powiedzialem w czym rzecz, 

dokupil pakiet na drugi komp i teraz skurczybyk ma 3 kompy , a umowe na 2, 

w takiej sytuacji w umowie jest napisane ze admin ma prawo ograniczyc łącze, co też zrobilem 

teraz koles ma 128kbit i wali mnie ile kompow podlaczy. 

z maskaradą porządną jest sporo problemów do automatycznego wykrywania, jednak jak juz masz podejrzenie to chyba najprostszym sposobem jest wlasnie ustawianie jako default gw, ale jak klient dobrze wszystko obmysli to i tak nic nie wykryjesz

a co do TTL to MASQUERADE chyba sie za to bierze , FULL NAT nie zmienial TTL i dzieki temu mozna go bylo wykrywac

----------

## galimedes

[OT]

Heh naprawdę dziwie się adminom co nie używają QoS przecież niech sobie dzieli łącze nawet na 100 userów jak chce skoro przydzielisz mu 160kbps. Traci się czas na szukanie takiego usera, aż w końcu pójdzie po rozum do głowy i zrobi wszystko w legalny sposób i masz wtedy problem ponieważ nic nie poradzisz. Więc wracasz do zmiany umowy że nie wolno używać sprzętowych firewalli ruterów ap czy innych  urządzeń ponieważ zwykły Pan Staś co komputer widzi dwa razy w roku potrafi skonfigurować takie urządzenie z DMZ. Wtedy możesz zawitać do tego Pana z swoimi logami i podejrzeniami, a Pan Staś mówi ale ja mam WiFi w domu ponieważ często zmieniam miejsce komputera i jestem ciekaw czy zabronisz mu z korzystania z dobrodziejstw techniki, a po cichu podłączył cały blok  :Smile:  . Więc jest takie mądre powiedzenie "Co człowiek zrobi to drugi człowiek ominie"  :Wink: .

Z mojej strony EoT

[/OT]

Pozdro

----------

## rane

Heh, no dobra, ale to i tak bez sensu, przecież nie odsprzedawałbym usługi, tylko ściągał sobie coś z drugiego kompa, co za różnica, czy z jednego ściągam po 140KB czy z dwóch po 70KB? Dlaczego nie mogę sobie podłączyć drugiego komputera i z niego również działać?

----------

## m@niac!

dlatego ostatnimi czasy z mody wychodzi zakaz rozdzielania lacza, zamiast tego narzucaja limit transferu. Jak ktos sobie podzieli taka neostrade 1Mbit (bodajze limit 15GB) to poprostu szybciej osiagnie limit a potem to jest ogolnie wesolo  :Razz: 

Zreszta juz od dawna mozna sobie dzielic lacze w ramach jednego mieszkania (jeden adres) czyli do jednego lacza mozemy sobie podlaczyc 50 kompow i jest to legalne do czasu, gdy wszystkie znajduja sie pod tym adresem, ktory figuruje w umowie.

Przyczyna tego jest wlasnie to ze i tak nikt sobie nic nie robil z tych zakazow, a wykrywanie czegos takiego jest dosc klopotliwe.

----------

## rane

Rozmowa zaczęła się od chello i to je miałem na myśli pisząc posty. Tam są oba limity ... Nie wiem jak jest w neo, za to rozumiem czemu zabrania się podłączania domowymi natami kilku komputerów w małych sieciach osiedlowych :] 

Tak czy inaczej muszę poszukać umowy z UPC i sprawdzić jak to dokładnie wygląda z tym rozdzielaniem zanim skończę składać drugi komputer ... ;]

----------

## tdi

wlasnie dlatego nie szukam takich ludzi. raz sie pobawilem poofym i tyle. uzywam QoS do podziału łącza , a problem jest w tym ze ludziki u mnie dostają public ip 

jest nawet jeden taki agent co podlaczyl trzy kompy do jednego huba i wszystkim dal to samo ip .. lolek ostry

----------

## Gogiel

Taki lekki OT. Czy sa jakies proxy, do rsync?

Albo czy emerge-websync jest aktualizowny?

----------

